# The Dog Waterer !!!



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

We all know the importance of fresh drinking water...especially in hot weather...

However, here's another solution, should the bowl become empty...

The Dog Waterer... 










* Lets your dog always have fresh and clean water.
* Protects your dog from thirst, dehydration and communicable diseases.

How it works?

Your dog simply licks or nudges the lever control and fresh and clean water flows directly into their mouth. It then shuts off automatically.  

I'm amazed i've never seen one before. :-({|= 

I'm sure you guys will say they have been around for years...and where have I been..etc..:^o 

What do you think ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<I'm sure you guys will say they have been around for years...and where have I been..etc..>>>

Yeah, gotta say it; they've been around for years. They are very useful. Two considerations; 1. If your dog is outside, they can freeze during the winter. 2. If you have one on a faucet inside, they can, on rare occasions, stick open. That could really be messy.

DFrost


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ha ha David... not a problem..

I'd just never really seen them... I should check catalogues and stuff out more..


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

The one that I used to use was a "Lixit" brand. I'd suggest putting a "Y" fitting on the hose bib before attaching the waterer. That way you still have a faucet available. 

After a few years of use (depending on the hardness of the water) they tend to build up minerals and start to leak. You probably could use one of the decalcifiers to clean it up but I just got a new one and tossed the old one.

Here in So Cal, "freezing" isn't a concern.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<Here in So Cal, "freezing" isn't a concern.>>

Lucky you. Of course there is always the fires. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Lucky you. Of course there is always the fires.



Please David, let's not forget the mudslides and the earthquakes. 

Sorry to go off-topic but this rainy season we had some very destructive storms. The damage was horrendous and very widespread. You might have seen some of it on the news. 

I'll post a link to a photo of some of this damage that happend at a friend's house, but be prepared it's quite horrible and the photo is extremely graphic. 

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y217/LouCastle/?action=view&current=StormDamage.jpg


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG.

I had to turn away. :>(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, those are some hardy flowers they've got to sustain such damage and destruction. Lou, I think you should buy some acreage in the Nevada desert come the day that California just self destructs and sinks into the sea. Beach front property then!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

did the insurance pay on that? hope so....or is FEMA gonna be involved? hope not!...


----------

